# early menopause ??? lining



## quaver (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi dont know if anyone can help. I was diagnosed last year as having had an early menopause. The only bleeds I have had since have been induced by norethisterone or cycloprogynova. I havent been on any treatment since oct and havent had any bleeds.

I am due to start treatment with donor eggs on friday. My donor will start injecting on friday. I told the clinic i was worried that I may have a lining but they dont think I will as I dont bleed without drugs.

They have agreed to scan me on tuesday but only cause i insisted. I just think its a bit close to my donor starting the stimms. I havent even had a protocol yet, nor has my donor. We havent had a script yet for the druugs or anything Everything seems to be so last minute.

Has anyone been in a simular situation? Has anyone not had a bleed for so long n then had a scan? Did you have a lining.
I feel so close to starting treatment, yet so far

Thanks for reading, any info would be most helpfull. thanks


----------

